# natural chicken flavor



## dk321 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know what natural chicken flavor or natural fish flavor is? I have my dog on Wellness Core Original, which has natural chicken flavor. I am transitioning her to Wellness Ocean Fish formula, which has natural fish flavor. Although she is doing well on both foods, I am concerned since I read on the internet that "nautural flavor" may have manure in it. And I don't understand why such an expensive, supposedly premium food would have this ingredient. Why would it be necessary to add natural chicken/fish flavor to make the food more palatable? Without this flavoring would dogs not eat the food? Any input would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

dk321 said:


> Does anyone know what natural chicken flavor or natural fish flavor is?


_Flavor 
A substance, such as an extract or spice, that add flavor to a product. The manufacturer may or may not give more detailed information about what is used for flavoring and whether it is made from a natural or chemical substance. _
The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


_Under the "flavor" rule, a specific percentage is not required, but a product must contain an amount sufficient to be able to be detected. There are specific test methods, using animals trained to prefer specific flavors, that can be used to confirm this claim. In the example of "Beef Flavor Dog Food," the word "flavor" must appear on the label in the same size, style and color as the word "beef." The corresponding ingredient may be beef, but more often it is another substance that will give the characterizing flavor, such as beef meal or beef by-products._ 
Interpreting Pet Food


_The term "natural" is often used on pet food labels, although that term does not have an official definition either. For the most part, "natural" can be construed as equivalent to a lack of artificial flavors, artificial colors, or artificial preservatives in the product. As mentioned above, artificial flavors are rarely employed anyway. _
Interpreting Pet Food

So as you can see, something labeled "flavor" will be in such small quanity as to be barely detectable. "Flavors" won't have any health effect on your dog either positive or negative. Don't worry about it.


----------



## dk321 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the informative response, rawfeddogs.


----------



## deepalisnis (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for forwarding this useful information.Thanks for the informative response, dog food.....


----------

